# Standard Poodle Breeders in Florida



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm looking for my first standard poodle, prefer black or white mostly for companion/family dog. Ive been looking at D'gani, Black Tie, Boshi, Aris, and Caram poodles. I live near Naples/Ft. Myers, Fl. Of course health and temperament are my main concern, but I would like a beautiful dog as well. Anyone have knowledge or experience with any of these breeders? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Looks like I've narrowed it down to D'gani Poodles. Going for a visit today or this weekend. If anyone has any tips or input let me know. I'm so excited!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't have any personal experience with any of those breeders, but I have nosed through most of their websites in the past and I don't think you'll go wrong with any of them. I know D'Gani has a good reputation and beautiful dogs. Can't wait to see what you decide 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## soon2bmommi (Mar 9, 2011)

fuzzymom said:


> I'm looking for my first standard poodle, prefer black or white mostly for companion/family dog. Ive been looking at D'gani, Black Tie, Boshi, Aris, and Caram poodles. I live near Naples/Ft. Myers, Fl. Of course health and temperament are my main concern, but I would like a beautiful dog as well. Anyone have knowledge or experience with any of these breeders? Thanks in advance for any help.


I didn't have a very good experience with one of the breeders on your list, But D'Gabi is very high on my list of breeders for my next spoo, A black girl.. I would also look into Brighton they have glorious whites


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I did visit Brighton and yes they have fabulous Whites. The breeder Lydine is very nice. If you reach them I would love to know. Good luck on your search.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gibby (Oct 10, 2013)

Fuzzymom

I live in Lakeland Florida and Just met a man who purchased a beautiful black standard poodle from CARAM, a male. He is just beautiful and the conformation is great the dog is about 15 weeks old, the site says they have a male left. The dogs gate is beautiful. I see the owner in the park and always say hello. My next poodle I think will come from CARAM. The dogs owner works and lives in my neighborhood. I'm so lucky to watch it grow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SableTMC (Oct 12, 2013)

Princetin poodles in arcada has been great so far. We get our puppy in a few weeks. The customers I called all had good things to say.


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Suddenly said:


> I did visit Brighton and yes they have fabulous Whites. The breeder Lydine is very nice. If you reach them I would love to know. Good luck on your search.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I did get the puppy from D'Gani and actually the sire is from Brighton Poodles, so I'm very happy.


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Fuzzymom
> 
> I live in Lakeland Florida and Just met a man who purchased a beautiful black standard poodle from CARAM, a male. He is just beautiful and the conformation is great the dog is about 15 weeks old, the site says they have a male left. The dogs gate is beautiful. I see the owner in the park and always say hello. My next poodle I think will come from CARAM. The dogs owner works and lives in my neighborhood. I'm so lucky to watch it grow.
> 
> ...


I sent you a message, but yes I was actually going to look at that black puppy! He looked gorgeous.


----------

